

iOS 7.1 improved “Touch ID fingerprint recognition” - cpach
https://twitter.com/jiaaro/status/443387067717132289

======
frou_dh
Pre-7.1, was the tweeter similarly asking how the Touch ID section of the
Settings app is able to do anything at all?

Presumably what has special considerations is read/write access to some data
store, with the sell being that Random App X has no means to get at it.

